# need some help on what 1/8 buggy is this



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

i have a buggy that i got in a trade ... i dont know what model it is or what brand it is..... it has gold alum... all over and it has c -hub ... i have pics just need your e-mail.... any info would help ... thanks the sharlow crew :thumbsup:  :wave:


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

no 1 can help me?????????


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

send to: [email protected]

Gold stuff sounds like Kyosho.......


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

pics sent.....


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

any 1 else can help me??????


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Gold...sounds like a Kyosho, maybe


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

give me your e-mail ....i will send some pics...


----------



## rowle1jt (Sep 25, 2001)

Could be an old gold tub RC-10 as well. That was my first thought.


----------

